# New massachusett certified paramedic going for NREMT cert.



## Jeepmedic67 (Mar 16, 2012)

Do newly state certified paramedics in massachusetts have to take BOTH the nremt-p cognitive AND psychomotor exams if the want to have there nremt cert? I am a newly certified emt-p in massachusetts working as a medic about 5 mo now. I decided to go for my NREMT cert for the hell of it because a few of my fellow medic coworkers have it and told me that because ive only had my state cert less then a year that i only have to take the cognitive exam and not the psychomotor exam. I decided to pay the $110 to get to wear the shiny blue and gold nremt patch. I took the exam a few days ago 3/13. I found out online that i passed! So i figured id just have to wait for my card in the mail. Looking further on the candidate section online it says "currently not registered"! I looked all over the registry site, internet, i even called the registry and the rep had no idea what i was talking about! Any MA nremt-p know the answer? I dont want to drive 2 hrs up north and pay $250 to take another test for a cert i don't need! I can't see dishing out $350 just to wear a nremt patch! Did i forget to submit some kind of verification letter or something? I'm already half into this.


----------



## SliceOfLife (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't have an accurate answer for your question but I always thought you still had to do both.  This is what I have gathered from their website too.


----------



## bstone (Mar 16, 2012)

Yet another reason why MA needs to sign up with the NREMT system.


----------



## Epi52 (Mar 17, 2012)

Yes you will have to take the practical test.  Try sending an email here ( certrep015@nremt.org ) they will tell you what you need to do.


----------



## Jeepmedic67 (Mar 18, 2012)

Well now after asking my program coordinator from where i went to school. he is telling me once i get the info to take the practical all i have to do is sign up online and he can go on and check me off? Im still confused! And once again the people i talked to at the registry still dont know what im talking about.


----------



## Epi52 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jeepmedic67 said:


> Well now after asking my program coordinator from where i went to school. he is telling me once i get the info to take the practical all i have to do is sign up online and he can go on and check me off? Im still confused! And once again the people i talked to at the registry still dont know what im talking about.



In that case, you're a lucky person!  I think you shouldn't have to take it if your program coordinator can do that for you.


----------



## medicdan (Mar 18, 2012)

Your medic program needs to verify to NR that you completed your class, and completed an in-class practical final (that meets the standards of the NR practical, which is very likely does). From that point, you should be able to go directly to taking the written (CAT) exam.


----------



## legion1202 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have both my NREMt-P and a state lic for a diffrent state. i`m trying to get into a company in mass and I have to take MA state test... MA will not even look at my NREMT-p


----------



## bstone (Mar 19, 2012)

legion1202 said:


> I have both my NREMt-P and a state lic for a diffrent state. i`m trying to get into a company in mass and I have to take MA state test... MA will not even look at my NREMT-p



Please join: https://www.facebook.com/pages/MA-OEMS-please-accept-the-NREMT/244821498862415


----------



## jkrewko (Mar 20, 2012)

Educational Resource Group (erg-ems.com), in East Providence RI, is doing an Nremt-P practical exam on May 27th


----------

